
RPCS3 Online/Matchmaking Support - bdz
https://github.com/RPCS3/rpcs3/pull/8663
======
bdz
Video
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7uvDFSw6A0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7uvDFSw6A0)

